# Friday Time!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This right now:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Morning.....










Afternoon....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mmnnnyyeeaa, that was hard to get out, sittin here emailing re the arrangements, txt's, thought I would pop in. I am wearing this, maybe fortis days lol. now I pass out, alone yes, and early need to count the rabid sheep, maybe zombie sheep, no normal sheep thats boring, right, ba ba you remember the movie......l8r










.............


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SnackTime.










Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Parnis this morning, shopping in an hour.










Kev


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

dapper said:


> Morning.....


That is bloody lovely.

I'm working the whole weekend (boo hiss). Wearing this;


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Wearing this today.......










Have a good Bank Holiday


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

this for now


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Been on last two days and im liking it.










Oh another bad photo it looks newish in real life.

Mark


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Damasko DA36 today.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Photo from before bed last night - on my wrist now since it was about time this got some wear. .


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

williamsat said:


> Damasko DA36 today.


That's a good choice; I think I'll do the same:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Bremont on mesh today:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

F*** the Festivities - it's *F*ranken *F*errari *F*eiko *F*riday !


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Doing a bit of gardening this morning, so this:



But thought I would change into something more upmarket for the celebrations later on:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This for me today :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

What wedding?

Wearing a little something that arrived yesterday 










Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

This Heuer Montreal with German date wheel in honour of the Royals


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

orange rescue to walk the dog ,then yellow one to gatecrash some parties.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Tudor Oysterdate 1968 today









​
HAGBHWE


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

This weeks arrival for me today


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Dusty said:


> This for me today :thumbsup:


That looks top self!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Most suitable watch I have for the occasion.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The Speedmaster for a nice spring day.










Have a good weekend!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

today


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Getat for me today.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Been wearing this so far 27 Jewel Slava Automatic


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Change over to this dress watch by *Wostok 2209 movement 18 Jewels 1977 *or so I'm told

*
*










Kev


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

been in the states for the past few days, so been wearing my Zenith (Apparently known as a Kennedy watch, as JFK had one)

Hopefully get to see the shuttle launch today too!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Although I've liked the look of them I've never really been able to get on with NATOs before but this Citizen on one of Roy's NATO's hasn't been off my wrist for the last couple of weeks. So comfortable.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I always wear the Seamaster at some point.










Later,

William


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Like the rest of the country i've just been watching the wedding. The 710 has dictated todays proceedings and i felt obliged seeing as they gave us the day off for it.









Wearing my JLC Master Quartz.










Now it's finished we can get on with what we were doing.

have a great day.

Steve


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mako II in Blue


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, another spork here too.










worked today and will do tomorrow, but not again thereafter until wednesday; back to the mondiane then prolly.

been in the 30 mod a lot too this week (and this weekend too no doubt), plus usual timex for running and casio for gardening.

hagwe


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Haven't got red, white and blue, so this will have to do.........


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

This today


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A bit of red, white and blue for me too...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> Most suitable watch I have for the occasion.


Great picture!

Poljot Strela for me today:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> What wedding?
> 
> Wearing a little something that arrived yesterday
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think you have a time machine in your shed, Gary! Congratulations on another stunner.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> been in the states for the past few days, so been wearing my Zenith (Apparently known as a Kennedy watch, as JFK had one)
> 
> Hopefully get to see the shuttle launch today too!


What a peach,

& the watch is not bad either, but could not take my eyes off your avatar


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

B&M today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today

Berger Marinemaster










Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

SuperAvenger today


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Out to a do at the Aztec West hotel tonight 710 wants to see a Michael Jackson tribute, so I,ll be wearing this.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Out to a do at the Aztec West hotel tonight 710 wants to see a Michael Jackson tribute


I'm so, so sorry for you!...







 (not regarding the watch though)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Working all weekend. LV again just for a change. Bracelet surface finish ...... 0.34 Ra is about 16 CLA :lol: :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Poljot Okeah for me today. Hope that you all have a nice weekend,

Carl


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> B&M today


 Nice


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

This today and the rest of the weekend as I'll be doing outdoorsy stuff in the Arrochar Alps










Cheers

Ian


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing to add today,not taken any new pictures.

Just wanted to say I enjoyed seeing Seikofans finished Ferrari 7A38 frankenwatch after seeing the bits coming together over the last few weeks.

The red strap really finishes it off nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Canon Man said:


> Nothing to add today,not taken any new pictures.
> 
> Just wanted to say I enjoyed seeing Seikofans finished Ferrari 7A38 frankenwatch after seeing the bits coming together over the last few weeks.
> 
> The red strap really finishes it off nicely. :thumbup:


+1

...and off to this:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been working today so wearing this:-










Back home now, M25 nice and clear for a change on a Friday evening.

No work now till Wednsday evening, I've changed over to this:-










Have a good one,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A quick wrist shot of the ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼ with the Hirsch on it.










Later,

William


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Had this Union GlashÃ¼tte on all day. Very much enjoyed it too:



Union02small by wotsch, on Flickr

Enjoy the weekend!

-wotsch


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Had this on today for the Wedding.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

A bit of retro digital Sanyo Solar from79










Kev


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sparky said:


> This one today
> 
> Berger Marinemaster
> 
> ...


Always liked that, i'll buy that strap when i see you next month


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The Canon Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to add today,not taken any new pictures.
> ...





Defender said:


> That's a cracking looking watch Paul and to think it's a 'bitza' to use a motoring term.
> 
> The strap works well with it too!


Thanks for the positive comments, Guys. :cheers:

I still haven't actually tried it on yet, hence no wrist shot. :blush:

But here's another photo I took this morning - subtly different angle (with slightly less of that strap):


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

martinzx said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > been in the states for the past few days, so been wearing my Zenith (Apparently known as a Kennedy watch, as JFK had one)
> ...


I was thinking the same thing... kinda like trying to stuff 10lbs of potatoes into a 5lb bag! I guess it can be done!

This today... a long story...










WOW... nice reflection... huh?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


Now you just need the easier part... one of these to go along with the watch :thumbsup:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

This one today for me....










Thanks Neil


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Now you just need the easier part... one of these to go along with the watch :thumbsup:


I'm quite happy with the Feiko Ferrari I already have, thanks Renato. It's a bright shade of Rosso Corsa too. :grin:










H.A.G.W.E. :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


LOVELY!!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Lum tec 500m today, not posted pics for while, need a new photo session....










Have a good looong weekend guys


----------

